# Terror Attacks at Eilat



## tomahawk6 (18 Aug 2011)

There are reports that 7 people are dead and dozens injured by what is thought to be 3 cells of 9-10 terrorists that crossed into Israel from Egypt. Israel so far isnt blaming Hamas or the PA.

http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomacy-defense/seven-killed-in-series-of-terrorist-attacks-in-southern-israel-1.379309


----------



## Northalbertan (20 Aug 2011)

Egypt has accused Israel of breaking the peace treaty following the deaths of 3 Egyptian guards during Israels retaliation for the attack.  Egypt has recalled their ambassador pending an outcome of the investigation.

It doesn't take long for things to get out of hand.  With the Muslim Brotherhood being the guiding hand in Egypt and I suspect have a strong influence elsewhere throughout the Arab world I expect we'll see more of the "evil Israel" thing.


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Aug 2011)

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Egypt has accused Israel of breaking the peace treaty following the deaths of 3 Egyptian guards during Israels retaliation for the attack.  Egypt has recalled their ambassador pending an outcome of the investigation.
> 
> It doesn't take long for things to get out of hand.  With the Muslim Brotherhood being the guiding hand in Egypt and I suspect have a strong influence elsewhere throughout the Arab world I expect we'll see more of the "evil Israel" thing.





Egypt is, unwittingly, playing into Netanyahu's hands. Israeli Defence Minister Ehud Barak has apologized for the accidental shooting of Egyptian military personnel and has promised to investigate. Israel doesn't need 'good' relations with Egypt - just stable and correct ones. Isolating Israel actually backfires because it strengthen's Israel's case in Washington, London, Ottawa and Canberra, but that subtlety may be lost on Egypt's ruling military council which appears to me to be trying to juggle the rather schizoid desires of the Egyptian people.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (21 Aug 2011)

In related news terrorists in the Gaza Strip have started launching rockets into Israel killing at least one person. From the Israeli Defence Forces website:



> Grad rockets fired at Be'er Sheva killing one and injuring ten
> 30 rockets were fired at Israel on Saturday; some were intercepted by Iron Dome
> 
> Date: 20/08/2011, 11:33 PM     Author: IDF Website
> ...



Fortunately, the IDF's  Iron Dome  defence system was able to intercept some of the incoming rockets. Here is a video showing some of the intercepts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0n5ICddnSJk


----------

